# Boer with Black head



## moday (Oct 10, 2007)

Is there a type of Boer goat that has black fur instead of the "normal" brown that you see on most Boer Goats? My friend just picked one up and it looks real neat. I've never seen it before. No other black markings to my knowledge, just the head. Is it most likely a cross of some sort, or a different type of Boer? I guess lab puppies can be yellow, brown, black and still be a lab!


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep...boers come in black, red, and white.
I have a solid red doe, and a paint doe (red on hips and head) there are some breeders who only breed the blacks. 
If she breeds the kid she might get some black offspring. I think they are really cool looking!!
Its classified as "non traditional" coloring along with the solid reds and the paints.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

there are alot of different patters on the boers i have solid black,solid red paints & black heads plus triditional


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

You can also get variations of brown, spots, whatever. All depends on what you mix together!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to say that the Black headed Boar are my favorite. I think they are just beautiful.
Are you looking to get some?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

It seems that boers are coming in more colors as people cross them with different breeds, the red headed boers are called traditionals, then you have your black heads paints tri colors, boers with spots. I have seen boer crosses that have palomino colored heads. We had a doe kid a few years ago who had a black head with cream stripes down her face. She was really neat looking. Last year i had to half boer kids who had lavender colored (kind of a grayish togg type color) heads.
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually Beth alot of the ******** are FBs, its just that most breeders have bred for the traditional and left the color behind.

We have a percentage black headed doe, she kidded this year with two mostly solid black kids, a buck and a doe, they are just beautiful!!


----------

